# Homemade power hacksaw



## Braeden P (Sep 24, 2020)

I want a bandsaw but no space want a power hacksaw but no money but with metal I was given along with some gears I’m starting to build a power hack saw . I have no u channel but some 2.5in by 3in angle that I will use. I have some more metal but it is 3in by 3in by 72in by 1/4in hot rolled each piece is $60 so no wasting any. I have a 1/6 hp motor 1725 rpm got it for 5 bucks at a flea market it is really heavy from about the thirty’s  it is 16 lbs 35kg really heavy for 1/6hp all cast iron. I will make the hacksaw frame out of 3/16in aluminum
EDIT 35 LBS 16 KG


----------



## MrCrankyface (Sep 24, 2020)

Cool! Looking forward to more progress!


----------



## lis2323 (Sep 24, 2020)

Fun project. Subscribed. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Braeden P (Sep 25, 2020)

The parts I need to order is some 3/4in bushings and some 3/4in shaft and some snap rings to hold the gears in the right place.i might order power hacksaw blades but I think normal ones will work for now. I need to weld the steel angle and my dad has an old Lincoln stick welder that was my great grandfathers but we need to use the generator to power it with 220 but my grand father has a big 400amp mig welder and he has 220 so I will probably bring it there to be welded. If I use stick I would probably Texas TIG for more filler in less passes.


----------



## yendor (Sep 25, 2020)

Are you working from plans or just winging it?
I've thought about building one too, I found these plans looking for info On-Line.

Now -  If I could just get my hands on a matching pair of connecting rods - I could get started


----------



## Braeden P (Sep 25, 2020)

yendor said:


> Are you working from plans or just winging it?
> I've thought about building one too, I found these plans looking for info On-Line.
> 
> Now -  If I could just get my hands on a matching pair of connecting rods - I could get started


No plans just coming up with it no one has the same stuff I do but will probably draw up plans for the arm.


----------



## Flyinfool (Sep 25, 2020)

yendor said:


> Now -  If I could just get my hands on a matching pair of connecting rods - I could get started



Try any local place the builds performance car engines. I bet they scrap a lot of stock rods when they put good ones in an engine build.


----------



## Braeden P (Sep 25, 2020)

Flyinfool said:


> Try any local place the builds performance car engines. I bet they scrap a lot of stock rods when they put good ones in an engine build.
> [/
> Maybe probably will get som small pieces of 3/4in all I need is like two 3in pieces with a slot for a snap ring and center hole with threads to have as little slop as possible.


----------



## Braeden P (Sep 25, 2020)

Major setback number one. I got the gears to mesh properly but the brass part is bent so the gear wobbles. The piece of brass I “scraped” with a chunk of hss with a curve on the end. The “scraping” was for spots for oil to stay and now I am going to draw the part up that will fit in the gear in shaper 3D and see if my neighbor can make it with his CNC mill.


----------



## Braeden P (Sep 27, 2020)

I just found the piece that the reducer will be made of. It is half in aluminum and there is a spot that I can make it from


----------



## Braeden P (Oct 5, 2020)

me and my brother welded it  up my grand father said i did pretty good but ive seen better beads when using a clothe hanger but i did pretty good on welding across with no rest. about 40in of mig welding it sounded like bacon cooking but some times it just went POP POP POP and did not go to well so i went over the bad welds with a better one. i will post some pictures later.
lessons learned spatter hurts your hands and hair and fixtures mater now it has a big dip in the middle.


----------



## Braeden P (Oct 5, 2020)

I did some bad welding and some good not the best at all.


----------



## Flyinfool (Oct 5, 2020)

I can tell you did not clean off the scale before welding, clean metal welds much better. All of that popping and porosity / cratering is due to contamination from welding dirty metal.


----------



## Braeden P (Oct 5, 2020)

Flyinfool said:


> I can tell you did not clean off the scale before welding, clean metal welds much better. All of that popping and porosity / cratering is due to contamination from welding dirty metal.


i have no idea how peyton got that on big spot but everywhere else is good i think he was to far away so there was no shielding gas.


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Oct 7, 2020)

Braeden P said:


> i have no idea how peyton got that on big spot but everywhere else is good i think he was to far away so there was no shielding gas.


It was my first time ok? Give me a break.


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Oct 7, 2020)

It was my first time


----------



## Braeden P (Oct 9, 2020)

i have made the part that holds the blade and the contact surfaces have to be worn in and did some "scraping" on the moving parts for oil but it just turns to black sludge.


----------



## Braeden P (Nov 10, 2020)

Now have bevel gears to use and some more gears so this thing will be noisy and dangerous so my mom will not like it. I am getting my first lathe soon and am so excited to get it and a will need a lathe to make lots of parts for this


----------



## brino (Nov 10, 2020)

That old 1/6 HP is likely better than a new 1/2 HP motor. (Horses ain't what they used to be!)
I am "watching" this thread.
Thanks for sharing.
-brino


----------

